# synthetic oil



## tenn.red (May 10, 2009)

I was wondering about using synthetic oil in my New Holland TC30 . The tractor has 200 hours on it,what type would good ?thanks


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

Using synthetic oil in your New Holland is no problem and is actually recommended for less wear and longer engine and tranny life. Use whatever viscosity of synthetic diesel oil that your manual specifies and there is synthetic oil available for your hydro-stat transmission as well.

http://superiorsyntheticsonline.com/Documents/g118[1].pdf


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I've made the switch to running synthetic oil in all my various engines based on independent research released by I believe it was Popular Science. Showed very positive results in long term testing.


----------

